

VintageJS: add some awesome retro-look to your images - tilt
http://vintagejs.com/i/8c0pO4oKKl

======
binarymax
Warning - there are some serious NSFW images posted on the 'recent images'
page.

~~~
virmundi
Wish I looked at the comments first!

------
dstein
It's really cool. There is no documentation or examples, and I wish it didn't
require jQuery, but it appears the code is open source:

<http://vintagejs.com/js/vintage.js>

~~~
rendro
<http://github.com/rendro/vintageJS>

it's an older version, but with documentation ;)

------
dadads
Holy smokes, this is good!

